# wcg stress question



## razaron (Oct 13, 2009)

would WCG put enough stress on my pc to make 720P videos play slowly?
i can play roughly 3 720p videos smoothly at the same time with 2 firefox windows having 5+- tabs each.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2009)

razaron said:


> would WCG put enough stress on my pc to make 720P videos play slowly?
> i can play roughly 3 720p videos smoothly at the same time with 2 firefox windows having 5+- tabs each.



It can slow things down somewhat. What I do is leave BOINC at 100% unless I'm playing a game or watching a video. Then I put it down to 60-70%, which fixes the problem.


----------



## razaron (Oct 13, 2009)

oh snap so you can change how hard it works. well that solves my problem thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, when I'm gaming I set it down to 80%, 20% of my quad is still enough for games


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2009)

razaron said:


> oh snap so you can change how hard it works. well that solves my problem thanks.



In the BOINC interface, go under preferences. You can change it there.


----------

